# Salvage Yards



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been thinking of trying to find a used trany for my MF2745, I am at the point where I have stuck so much money into this tractor that I almost can't quit it now. Although the idea of getting a newer tractor is very tempting. I am thinking my best option for this tractor is a used transmission, so I guess I am going to get on the phone and call a bunch of salvage yards. If anyone knows of any big salvage yards in your area I would greatly appreciate the suggestion.

Thank, Jay


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

To bad you are not closer.My independent mechanic that works mostly on MF could fix it and I bet for alot less money.Another option would be putting the 8 sp transmission in instead of the 24 with multi power.I'd be afraid of a used 24 sp anyway.

I'll send you his name and number in a PM and maybe he can point you in right direction


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Massey specific yard here in Pa. Not my favorite guy to work with but if he's have what you need... I also might have a hookup to get it to WY if you'd get lucky and find something worth the money.

https://www.fastline.com/dealers/nolts-equipment-newville-pennsylvania/5a238c12-472e-4b36-9b1e-6e69d51ac9c6.aspx


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

All States Ag Parts and Worthington Ag Parts are two I have worked with.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com

https://www.worthingtonagparts.com


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have already tried the All States Ag parts in Bridgeport NE, and they don't have anything. I have not tried their other outlets yet.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Dec 21, 2017)

This place isn't too aweful far from me. http://cooktractorparts.com/

If there were open tags in your area come antelope season and I had time to go out your way I would haul it for nothing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

CowboyRam said:


> I have already tried the All States Ag parts in Bridgeport NE, and they don't have anything. I have not tried their other outlets yet.


Did they try locating one at other yards.Thats what they would usuaaly do so you dont have to call every one.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Did they try locating one at other yards.Thats what they would usuaaly do so you dont have to call every one.


No I don't think they did. They just checked what they had in their yard. I am going to give the other yards a call when I have some free time.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I talked to Massey dealer today, and I think I have pretty much decided not to fix this tractor. I think it may be best if this tractor and me part ways.

I have been looking at some Case IH tractors. I have looked at the 7130, 7140, 2594, 3394, 3594 tractors

JI Case 2394,

International 5288, 5488


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I'm a little late chiming in CowboyRam - and you probably made a wise choice to not repair an almost 40-year-old machine. As my brother would say: "Why throw good money after bad?"

However, I did discover that there are several MF2745's being parted out.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/?Manu=MASSEY-FERGUSON&Mdltxt=2745


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> I talked to Massey dealer today, and I think I have pretty much decided not to fix this tractor. I think it may be best if this tractor and me part ways.
> 
> I have been looking at some Case IH tractors. I have looked at the 7130, 7140, 2594, 3394, 3594 tractors
> 
> ...


I am not surprised that a dealer would steer you away from fixing if they're figuring on all new parts and dealer labor, not even including any motivation to possibly sell another tractor. I'm not saying you should fix it but I'd consult an independent mechanic before making that decision.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> I talked to Massey dealer today, and I think I have pretty much decided not to fix this tractor. I think it may be best if this tractor and me part ways.
> 
> I have been looking at some Case IH tractors. I have looked at the 7130, 7140, 2594, 3394, 3594 tractors
> 
> ...


I know the 5X88 tractors have a dedicated following and they are a decent tractor to drive, but I'd say avoid them for the reason that if the Sentry on them fails, it could be hard to find a replacement or get that fixed. Replacing the Sentry with the test harness is asking for a trans failure. Plus, for what a 50 series costs, you could be into a decent (not fancy) Magnum for not much more money.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> I know the 5X88 tractors have a dedicated following and they are a decent tractor to drive, but I'd say avoid them for the reason that if the Sentry on them fails, it could be hard to find a replacement or get that fixed. Replacing the Sentry with the test harness is asking for a trans failure. Plus, for what a 50 series costs, you could be into a decent (not fancy) Magnum for not much more money.


I love our 5088s, There are some things I like about them even more than our magnums. If you look at an 88 series tractor ask if the transmission has been updated, If it has it'll be pretty bulletproof. I wouldn't worry about the sentry as my dealer had two in stock when I needed one and there is also a guy in IL that rebuilds those sentrys and has lots of hard to find parts. www.triplertractors.com

That being said I would probably look at a magnum if I were you. The 88 series are great tractors but they are getting old. Magnums might be getting up there in age also but they are a little more popular and parts are more readily available. MFWD models tend to have a big turning radius which would be one of the only downsides to a magnum, but its not that bad, just have to use the brakes on the sharp turns.

As for salvage yards: Meyer salvage in Aberdeen, SD is a good one. www.meyerstractor.com/

Petes tractor Salvage in Anamoose, ND petestractor.com/ This one can be maddening as they don't have anything on a computer so when you call they always have to go out and check to see if they have what you want. Not a very good system but they have a lot of stuff.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just bought the rear tires and rims of a 2745. Trans was shot so he sold the rest of the tractor for scrap iron.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a 2745 yrs ago.Tranny was going out and had in shop and traded it off as is when they gave me the estimate on it.

If MF would of never introduced the 27xx series they would have more market share today.


----------

